# Im Engaged!



## plasticbunny (Sep 6, 2011)

After 5 long years, it finally happend... Rob popped the question! At 1:30 this morning, neither of us could sleep, so we cuddled in bed with the puppies. And then, out of no where, he pulled out a ring and asked me to marry him!

:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so happy for you. About time some happiness came your way. congrads.


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you! I'm so excited... I'll post a pic of the ring later tonight, but for now I'm off to work!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## bunnymother22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh CONGRATULATIONS!!! :inlove::heartbeat::heartbeat::big kiss::yahoo:


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Here's the ring!












Is it silly that I want to get a manicure to show it off better? LOL!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 6, 2011)

ZOMG Congrats! That's so exciting! Will you guys be having a wedding? If so, do you have anything in mind, themes, colour schemes etc?

:toast::woohooarty:


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 6, 2011)

So, we definately want to get married privatly at the courthouse, nice and quick. No big wedding, no poufy dress, no guests. We'll have a small dutch treat lunch shortly afterwards, but we plan on having a really nice honeymoon! I really just want my wedding to be about us, not about making anyone else happy. I've already told everyone that I want to elope, so it won't come as a surprise.

The only thing we can't agree on is WHEN to get married. Rob wants to be married within the next two weeks, but I'd like to shed a few pounds first, so I'm thinking more along the lines of getting married in the spring. Eeeek, I'm so excited!


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh YAY YAY! I am so excited for youuuuu!! You need to have the dogs in your wedding! LOL it would be very fitting. 
That sounds so nice though Erin and CONGRATS! I will see you soon 

OXOXO


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you - make sure you have the wedding you want (it sounds like you will). 

We had a small wedding - and here we are - still married 32 years later! 

Just goes to show - the wedding itself doesn't matter - just the marriage!


----------



## kuniklos (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats! Now worries about waiting for 5 years! My fiancee and I just got engaged this past Christmas after 6 1/2 years! I'm right there with you on elopement. We'd love to do it, but both of our families are completely against it. So it may be a year or two before we can afford the catering and all that jazz.

Although we'd pretty close to just going after and sending pictures of an elopement!

Don't leave the bunnies out of it! Cheesey as it sounds, my guy and I want General Bismark to be our "Ring Bunny." It was either the 2010 or 2009 edition of the Rabbit Magazine that had an article on someone having a rabbit themed wedding. Pretty neat if you ask me!


----------



## Anaira (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats Erin! Ring is very cool, and I don't think the manicure is a silly idea at all! And, ohmigosh I love the sound of a Ring Bunny!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats Erin, what a Beautiful ring. 

Is that an Emerald cut? My favorite cut of diamond. Wow and he picked it out? I'm impressed.

Maybe my next engagement ring will be an emerald cut. lol

Susan


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The ring is a princess cut, 1.22 karat diamond, with a 14k white gold band. I may be more in love with the ring than the man, lol. Just kidding :biggrin:

Now I'm dress hunting, but I don't want a big wedding dress, just a simple semi-formal that I can wear again.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations Erin! That is a stunning ring, truly. I have a princess cut solitaire myself and get manicures all the time just to better show it off!

I am sure that you will have a beautiful courthouse wedding; my husband is a Marine and we did it there first before we had a big shindig with all our friends and family three months later. (We called it a Vow Renewal Ceremony, LOL.) Just make sure that you have a friend or family member (or hire a professional, if you *really* don't want anyone you know there) come along to take pictures. It is a really special day no matter how you choose to celebrate it and you might regret not having any sweet photos of the moments that come along with it. 

Best Wishes to you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

How about a getaway to Las Vegas?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

It' s gorgeous, but i must be going blind then, it looks square to me.:confused2:It's an age thing.

Congrats again.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe princess cut is square. Emerald cut is rectangular.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Patti, I did not know that. You see you do learn something new everyday and I'm really not getting that old.:confused2:

Susan


----------



## sbaxter (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats LOL i had a poufy/puffy dress and soooooo regret it now arrr looks awful in the photo`s.Hope your wedding is all you dream of !!!!


----------

